# WAO Agility Fundraiser Trials



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Saw this from a friend on Facebook. This was a fundraiser trial for Canadian WAO teammember Stephan Henry. This isn't the first time I've heard of fundraiser trials, but I have to say- I always hear of them after they are over. 

How does one hear about these sorts of things? Am I just not in the right circles? I'd love to run my dog at one of these kinds of trials. Good cause, and lots of fun I'm sure!

Hey KristiM- I think you missed out! This is your training building, isn't it?
WAO Agility Fundraiser Video on Vimeo


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I asked the person who made that video how they heard of the trial. Turns out it was a normally sanctioned AAC trial, so anyone in that venue would likely have known about it. That said, they were also friends with Stephan Henry, so knew of it that way as well.

Which got me thinking... I tend to only look at CPE events since that's all I compete in. No wonder I wouldn't see fundraiser events for WAO members. Duh...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I hear about opportunities like this on the email lists for my area and the local clubs. Why it's important to figure out and join all the local group lists you can find...


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I went to run thru's put on by the US WAO team last year. It was really cool, the team members gave written tips/critiques of everyone's runs! I heard about it by chance, I was at the Belgian National and a friend who was local heard it was going on that evening at a place she trials.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

AgileGSD said:


> I went to run thru's put on by the US WAO team last year. It was really cool, the team members gave written tips/critiques of everyone's runs! I heard about it by chance, I was at the Belgian National and a friend who was local heard it was going on that evening at a place she trials.


Yep! I remember that! And I'm still insanely jealous! This is the kind of thing I'd sure like to be in the loop about... Even for yourself- just happening to hear about it... how lucky! There must be a better way to keep/stay informed.


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

I was sooooo sad I couldn't go to Stephan's fundraiser trial  I was at a seminar.this one in particular was advertised at the local trials and entry forms were available . but there are other ways to support the team they have some gorgeous hoodies they are selling


----------

